# Subaru Impreza Engine



## jimbo27 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey guys, 

Has anyone done an impreza engine bay detail that could give me a few tips as i am planning to do mine but do not know where to start! 

I have got some megs super degreaser and brushes etc, but what/can i dress it with afterwards?

TA

:thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Just done the engine bay on mine.

Cover up the alternator and battery and wrap the exposed electrical connections in cling film.When rinsing the degreaser off i would use a hose rather than a pressure washer.

The best dressing for the plastics IMO is Aerospace 303.

One last tip is to make sure the engine is cold before you start.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jimbo27 (Apr 1, 2008)

Have you got any pics of yours?


----------



## swisstony (Apr 27, 2007)

Jimbo
I have detailed in a guide exactly how to do this and even better my car is the same as yours..what a stroke of luck eh ??? :lol:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=74648


----------



## jimbo27 (Apr 1, 2008)

That is a stroke of luck! Many thanks! :thumb:


----------



## swisstony (Apr 27, 2007)

jimbo27 said:


> That is a stroke of luck! Many thanks! :thumb:


You are more than welcome


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Just done the engine bay on mine.
> 
> Cover up the alternator and battery and wrap the exposed electrical connections in cling film.When rinsing the degreaser off i would use a hose rather than a pressure washer.
> 
> ...


What kind of Scooby's do you have?


----------



## fpan (Mar 16, 2007)

I just did mine: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=78017
I covered the alternator and all electrical connectors that I could see (forgot 1 but tried to not soak it) with plastic film and/or aluminium foil.
Sprayed P21S, agitate with a paint brush and rinse with a hose (low pressure from a distance). Then dressed with A303 aerospace protectant (great product that is not oily)
The only problem is that I am not sure how to get rid of the wax the engine was covered in.


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1599910

Try this link, probably the best detailing job done to an Impreza ever !!!


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a 98 classic sccob and need to do this also prior to selling her.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## tez162003 (Jul 22, 2008)

not always good to detail an engine bay before selling, as people may think its been messed with recently, and may wonder what problems its had lol


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

tez162003 said:


> not always good to detail an engine bay before selling, as people may think its been messed with recently, and may wonder what problems its had lol


Not good to detail the engine :doublesho

I'll just tell the prospective buyer that i like keeping my cars clean - One look in my shed will show anyone that the car has been looked after.

Can only give a buyer confidence IMHO !


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Easy to do Scooby engines, just watch the coil packs and HT leads. If it doesnt run well after check the leads as where the HT leads join on top of the engine water gets in really easily. A good shake and WD40 and she'll be perfect


----------



## Ziggy122 (Sep 9, 2008)

A clean car - and engine - and tidy/protected garage shows a good owner 

I'd be happy to know a clean car and engine means its been looked after 

Ziggy


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

WOW nice mate, thanks for putting them up!


----------



## willd0g (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi, 
I did my brother's scoobie. I used plastic bags to cover the electrical components. Sprayed degreaser/APC liberally, hosed down and then dressed with 303 Aero. 









Pretty simple really, just let the degreaser and APC do the work. Agitate with brushes or rags where necessary. OH and dun forget to remove the plastic bags!









My brother was showing it off to a mate, when the mate noticed something and pulled out a blue bag behind the battery.....kinda embarrassing when my brother was trying to talk me up AHHAAH.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Left over bag or not, good job sir! It looks well.


----------

